

Yapp.js: Build large client-side applications in a structured way - SamyPesse
http://friendcode.github.io/yapp.js/

======
avolcano
Ironically, there's a company called Yapp
([https://www.yapp.us/](https://www.yapp.us/)) that's one of the biggest users
of Ember.js that I know of. Was super confused when I saw the title...

------
paulftw
looking at that scary diagram and thinking "will all yapp apps (yapps?) be as
structural as the underlying framework?"

------
harpb
I like it - its pretty much my current app set-up for backbone + marionette,
but done in a better structure.

------
ghostdiver
I want to build website with Yapp.js, my business model involves SEO, how can
I do this in your framework?

~~~
AaronO
We also built Googlee
([https://github.com/FriendCode/googlee](https://github.com/FriendCode/googlee)),
it's a service using PhantomJS, allowing you to snapshot the HTML of any
Javascript based website.

Depending on how many pages you want indexed, I would pre-index your website
with Googlee (periodically) and cache the results to disk, so you can quickly
serve the HTML to Google and other bots.

Feel free to shoot me an email at aaron@friendco.de if you need any help.

~~~
throwa
As already mentioned, there is a startup called yapp:
[https://www.yapp.us/](https://www.yapp.us/). I am not affiliated with them
but I will suggest you change the name to something else.

------
yfaber
same thing!

